# [Los Angeles] Rehoming one young male rat



## bluberryslushy (Jun 7, 2012)

I am trying to rehome a male rat that's become aggressive. I originally got him as a companion for my other rat whose mate died.
This rat attacks my other rat, draws blood, and forces him to hide in a box out of fear. He's very protective of the communal food bowl and water bottle and my other rat has obviously lost a lot of weight. I got him in February, but as he gets older, the problem seems to be escalating. I'm trying to find a new home for him as it seems like he would be better off as a lone rat.

If there is anyone who operates a rescue or is willing to take a single male rat, I'm all ears! He's very cuddly when he's alone, very adorable, will come and run all over you, but he just can't have other companions I guess. Breaks my heart to have to let him go, but I'm afraid i'd come home one night and find my other rat dead. I have to re home him ASAP 

I live in the Westside.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

He may need too be neatuered


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Have him neutered. 
You'll be able to keep your squishy and there'll be peace among your pair.


----------

